# 1.4T Tune Clutch Wear



## KBboosted26 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a 2017 SE 5 speed and have been considering installing a Chipwerke piggyback. I've been wondering how many people have actually had issues with the clutch on their 1.4T with a tune, or is this just one of those things that people with issues only talk about it? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Though I don’t have a tune at the moment, I believe I read one guy having an issue with his clutch, and when you go to car complaints, a few people had problems with their clutches on their stock vehicles, so my recommendation to you is, get it, plug it in and if you start having issues, disconnect it and sell it to me. 😛 no, but really, I think it’s hit or miss. All depends on how you broke in the clutch, and if the clutch isn’t faulty. If you’re worried, wait until your warranty is over, because clutches aren’t covered even though they should be. Dealerships can look at the clutch and just say you smoked it out. Just my opinion though, do as you want. Also, pm me and let me know how the chipwerke piggy back works out if you go forward with it. I was looking into one.


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

KBboosted26 said:


> Hey guys, I have a 2017 SE 5 speed and have been considering installing a Chipwerke piggyback. I've been wondering how many people have actually had issues with the clutch on their 1.4T with a tune, or is this just one of those things that people with issues only talk about it? Any input is appreciated.


 just buy an upgraded clutch as a backup. Yeah it's a lot of money but you won't have any slipping afterwards. The average life of a tuned 5 speed form what I've read on the forums is 20-45k miles, I can't give my Input as I'm a 6 speed auto with the unitronic tune.


----------



## 2017jet (Mar 11, 2017)

*2017 jetta 5spd clutch with a tune*

I have the same vehicle and running Sawyer Tune thru the OBD port and the Chipwerke piggyback. The Chipwerke has the exact factory style plugs that plug into boost sensor and manifold pressure sensor. I ran the Sawyer Tune for 300 miles to get acclimated to the motor and how I drive, then installed the Chipwerke system. I don`t beat my car everyday or pull burnouts, I try to get the most performance without breaking tires loose which is relatively easy for some distance. So far I have not had any slippage but I`m sure it would depend on what you do. FYI before you spend upwards of $300 on cold air intake, the factory box has inlet in the grill, your air can`t be any cooler than that. I replaced factory filter with K&N and removed plastic silencer tube from box to turbo with aluminium pipe and silicone hose with quality stainless clamps for intake systems not radiator hose clamps. Also modified the inside of the box attached to radiator support, removed the small wall if you will to get straighter air flow into filter section and sealed bottom air flap door. Total cost about $135 and your time. The average 6 to 7 hundred dollar exhaust can be done by removing muffler and resonator and putting Magnaflow stainless muffler #11224 installed in first position before rear suspension with the pipe coming off of motor in the center inlet and the rear offset outlet facing passenger side of car for easiest connection to pipe over suspension. This work was done by custom exhaust shop, added stainless pipe to where muffler used to be in rear with a dual outlet tip I had purchased and welded in hanger pins so all factory mount sections are used. Total cost about $350 and sounds just as good if not better than AWE track edition exhaust. In my experience the Sawyer tune gives better pedal response and improved low end power, did not test run high RPM range. The Chipwerke has turbo pulling at lower RPM and making more boost. Both worth the investment. In case someone wants to know where intake parts were purchased they came from different sites and was purchased two years ago so I don`t remember. Sorry.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

2017jet said:


> I have the same vehicle and running Sawyer Tune thru the OBD port and the Chipwerke piggyback. The Chipwerke has the exact factory style plugs that plug into boost sensor and manifold pressure sensor. I ran the Sawyer Tune for 300 miles to get acclimated to the motor and how I drive, then installed the Chipwerke system. I don`t beat my car everyday or pull burnouts, I try to get the most performance without breaking tires loose which is relatively easy for some distance. So far I have not had any slippage but I`m sure it would depend on what you do. FYI before you spend upwards of $300 on cold air intake, the factory box has inlet in the grill, your air can`t be any cooler than that. I replaced factory filter with K&N and removed plastic silencer tube from box to turbo with aluminium pipe and silicone hose with quality stainless clamps for intake systems not radiator hose clamps. Also modified the inside of the box attached to radiator support, removed the small wall if you will to get straighter air flow into filter section and sealed bottom air flap door. Total cost about $135 and your time. The average 6 to 7 hundred dollar exhaust can be done by removing muffler and resonator and putting Magnaflow stainless muffler #11224 installed in first position before rear suspension with the pipe coming off of motor in the center inlet and the rear offset outlet facing passenger side of car for easiest connection to pipe over suspension. This work was done by custom exhaust shop, added stainless pipe to where muffler used to be in rear with a dual outlet tip I had purchased and welded in hanger pins so all factory mount sections are used. Total cost about $350 and sounds just as good if not better than AWE track edition exhaust. In my experience the Sawyer tune gives better pedal response and improved low end power, did not test run high RPM range. The Chipwerke has turbo pulling at lower RPM and making more boost. Both worth the investment. In case someone wants to know where intake parts were purchased they came from different sites and was purchased two years ago so I don`t remember. Sorry.


Hey great post!

Could you post pictures of your silencer job as well as a sound clip of your exhaust?


----------

